# como hacer una alarma electronica con laser



## yessenia (Sep 13, 2007)

hola soy nueva necesito de su ayuda para realizar un proyecto de una alarma que conciste en utilizar el emisor y receptor de un diodo fotoelectrico que lo pueda digitalizar con una fuente de 5v  .el proyecto conciste que la alarma se active despues de 7 seg. que entre el ladron se sierre las puertas las ventanas entre en activo la alarma .


----------



## VichoT (Sep 16, 2007)

Holas.yessenia.podrias probar con un LED dentro de un tubo ajustado y obscuro y un fototransistor o un LDR encerrado en otro tubo tb estrecho y obscuro asi solo la luz del LED incidira sobre ellos y en el receptor un detector de cruce por cero ke activa un transsitor inversor con un condenso en la entrada ke dar el tiempo de retardo,luego este bjt activara un flipflop ke enclavara un rele.

BYE!


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 20, 2007)

yo te diria que lo mejor es hacer un tren de pulsos y decodificarlo con un LM567. El tren se peude hacer con un 555 o un par de transistores en astable. La emision seri aun laser comun y los receptores fototransistores (BPW77 o 44 pueden andar, cuanto mas cercaz de 650nm tengan el pico mejor). Con la interrupción podes alimentar un 555 que a los 7 segundos te dispare la alarma o algo asi... si buscas en google hay unos controles remotos de una via con el 567 quizas te ayuden... mucha suerte

Edit: La función del tren de pulsos es que no se te lo pueda engañar a tu sensor con luz que no provenga del laser, ya que los laser rojos tiene la misma longitud de onda que todas las luces rojas


----------

